# how to remove an entry in the "dial up and vpn" section



## help_needed (Sep 28, 2010)

I tried to do this thing called "ItsHidden", which is a free vpn service, so i set up the vpn but it didnt work so now i want to delete it, but i dont know how. Basically, how do i remove that vpn network from my computer?


----------



## help_needed (Sep 28, 2010)

....bump....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try this Open network and sharing center. On left side click on Change adpater settings. You will get all created VPN connections and you can delete what you don't need.


----------



## help_needed (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks! it worked perfectly


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad to hear it well done


----------

